# Game Pie



## Ishbel (Nov 22, 2004)

Preparation time 30 mins to 1 hour
Cooking time 1 to 2 hours

Ingredients
675g/1½lb mixed game meat such as pheasant, partridge, hare and rabbit, boned
225g/8oz venison steak cut into 2.5cm/1in cubes
2 tbsp sunflower oil
2 red onions, peeled and sliced
120g/4oz smoked streaky bacon, derinded and chopped
120g/4oz chestnut mushrooms, cleaned and sliced
1 clove garlic, peeled and crushed
30g/1oz plain flour
1 bay leaf
1 orange, zest and juice
1 tbsp redcurrant jelly
300ml/½ pint chicken stock
300ml/½ pint red wine
340g/12oz puff pastry
Salt and pepper

Method
Heat a tablespoon of the oil and brown the game and venison in batches until well browned. Keep on one side.

 Heat the rest of the oil and cook the onions for five minutes until starting to soften. Add the garlic, bacon and mushrooms and cook for another 2-3 minutes.

Stir in the flour and cook for two minutes. Season well and stir in the bay leaf, orange zest and juice, redcurrant jelly, stock and wine. 
Bring to the boil, add the meat and simmer gently for 40-50 minutes until the meat is tender. Cool.

Heat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas 6.

Put the meat mixture in a pie dish. Roll out the pastry to make a lid and attach to the dish. Decorate with the pastry trimmings and cut a steam hole in the centre. Glaze with beaten egg.

Bake for 20 minutes and then reduce the heat to 180C/350F/Gas 4 for 30 minutes until the pastry is golden and risen and the filling is piping hot.


----------

